# δ.δ. (συντομογραφία)



## dharvatis (May 29, 2014)

Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει η συντομογραφία «δ.δ.»; Βρίσκεται σε επεξήγηση και μπορεί να έχει την έννοια του «δηλαδή» ή του «παραδείγματος χάριν». Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2014)

Το _δηλαδή_ βγαίνει από _δήλα δη_. Δεν αποκλείεται να έκανε κάποιος το άλμα στο μακρινό παρελθόν και να απαιτεί τώρα να αποκωδικοποιήσουμε το _δ.δ._ σαν _δηλαδή_. Επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## dominotheory (May 30, 2014)

Μήπως είναι δείκτης διάθλασης;


----------



## dharvatis (May 30, 2014)

Όχι, από τη θέση καταλαβαίνω ότι σημαίνει «δηλαδή» ή «π.χ.» ή κάτι τέτοιο. Η εξήγηση του Νίκελ είναι η πιο λογική, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι αν το έχει συναντήσει κανείς άλλος.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάτι σε «δίκην δείγματος» ή κάτι ανάλογο;


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2014)

Μια απορία: είναι αδύνατο να ερωτηθεί ο συντάκτης;


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2014)

Το _δήλα δη_ το είχα δει σε χαρντκόρ καθαρευουσιάνικα αλλά πάντα ολόκληρο, όχι σε συντομογραφία. Οπότε ξύνω το κεφάλι μου μαζί με τους άλλους. Μία διευκρινιστική ερώτηση: δεν συναντιέται σε κανένα άλλο σημείο του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου;


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Themis said:


> Το _δήλα δη_ το είχα δει σε χαρντκόρ καθαρευουσιάνικα αλλά πάντα ολόκληρο, όχι σε συντομογραφία.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?348-Τη-Καλλίστη


----------



## dominotheory (May 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το _δηλαδή_ βγαίνει από _δήλα δη_. Δεν αποκλείεται να έκανε κάποιος το άλμα στο μακρινό παρελθόν και να απαιτεί τώρα να αποκωδικοποιήσουμε το _δ.δ._ σαν _δηλαδή_. Επιφυλάσσομαι.



+1 κι από εδώ. Έχουν δει κι εμένα τα ματάκια μου διάφορα περίεργα, αλλά αυτό δεν το 'χω ματαδεί 




Themis said:


> Το _δήλα δη_ το είχα δει σε χαρντκόρ καθαρευουσιάνικα αλλά πάντα ολόκληρο, όχι σε συντομογραφία. Οπότε ξύνω το κεφάλι μου μαζί με τους άλλους. Μία διευκρινιστική ερώτηση: δεν συναντιέται σε κανένα άλλο σημείο του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου;



Όλα τα λεφτά η χαρντκορίλα :up:


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μια απορία: είναι αδύνατο να ερωτηθεί ο συντάκτης;


Θα γίνει και αυτό, αλλά μετά την παράδοση της μετάφρασης για επιμέλεια, οπότε ήθελα να αποφύγω περιττές αλλαγές



Themis said:


> Το _δήλα δη_ το είχα δει σε χαρντκόρ καθαρευουσιάνικα αλλά πάντα ολόκληρο, όχι σε συντομογραφία. Οπότε ξύνω το κεφάλι μου μαζί με τους άλλους. Μία διευκρινιστική ερώτηση: δεν συναντιέται σε κανένα άλλο σημείο του συγκεκριμένου κειμένου;


Έχω δει σχεδόν το μισό βιβλίο μέχρι τώρα, και το συνάντησα μόνο δύο φορές στην ίδια πρόταση: «*Η πάθηση Χ μπορεί να έχει τη μορφή 1 (δ.δ. τύπου Α, τύπου Β, τύπου Γ κ.λπ.) ή τη μορφή 2 (δ.δ. τύπου Δ κ.λπ.)*». Το υπόλοιπο κείμενο είναι γενικά σωστό αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποια λαθάκια, οπότε δεν αποκλείεται ο συγγραφέας να εννοούσε «δλδ.» και να μπερδεύτηκε.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

...
Πάντως, το λ είναι πάνω από την τελεία στο πληκτρολόγιο. Αλλά δύο φορές στην ίδια πρόταση; Όχι πως είναι απίθανο, αλλά...
Έχει αλλού στο κείμενο κανένα «δλδ.»;


----------



## Themis (May 31, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Έχω δει σχεδόν το μισό βιβλίο μέχρι τώρα, και το συνάντησα μόνο δύο φορές στην ίδια πρόταση: «*Η πάθηση Χ μπορεί να έχει τη μορφή 1 (δ.δ. τύπου Α, τύπου Β, τύπου Γ κ.λπ.) ή τη μορφή 2 (δ.δ. τύπου Δ κ.λπ.)*».


Ντέτεκτιβ γίναμε - και έχει σασπένς το πράγμα. Η (κανονικά απίθανη) υπόθεση του Δαεμάνου δεν φαίνεται παράλογη, αφού, από τη φράση που παραθέτεις, δεν φαίνεται να επικρατεί καθαρευουσιάνικη χαρντκορίλα στα υπόλοιπα. Η χαρντκορίλα είναι λοιμώδης νόσος: αν φωλιάσει κάπου, θα μολύνει και τον περίγυρο, έστω και εν είδει πάτσγουορκ (γιατί βέβαια είναι πράγμα ζόρικο να ξέρεις πραγματικά αρχαιοκαθαρεύουσα, όσο κι αν σου εξάπτει τη λίμπιντο).

Τώρα τα καλά νέα: στη φράση που παραθέτεις, η καλύτερη απόδοση μάλλον είναι ούτως ή άλλως να μη βάλεις _τίποτα_ εκεί που υπάρχει το "δ.δ.". Για την επεξήγηση υπεραρκούν οι παρενθέσεις και το "κλπ.".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Εγώ, τώρα, γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτά τα δ.δ. *σαφώς δεν* σημαίνουν δηλαδή αλλά κάτι σαν «υποδιαιρούμενα σε»; Π.χ. «διάφορα δείγματα» ή κάτι καλύτερο και πιο σχετικό; Ή, πάλι, κάτι σαν «διαιρέσεις» όπου το δ.δ. είναι ο πληθυντικός, το αντίστοιχο του «κύριοι -- κ.κ.»;


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2014)

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι τυπογραφικό - αφού, όπως έδειξε η έρευνα , δεν πρόκειται για καθιερωμένη συντομογραφία, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ο συγγραφέας παρασύρθηκε από παρόμοιες αγγλικές συντομογραφίες (_i.e._ και _e.g._) και έγραψε το _δηλαδή_ με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Άλλη μια τραβηγμένη υπόθεση: μήπως είναι αρχικά σ.δ. (σακχαρώδης διαβήτης) και έγινε λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση από κάποιο χειρόγραφο;


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ, τώρα, γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτά τα δ.δ. *σαφώς δεν* σημαίνουν δηλαδή αλλά κάτι σαν «υποδιαιρούμενα σε»; Π.χ. «διάφορα δείγματα» ή κάτι καλύτερο και πιο σχετικό; Ή, πάλι, κάτι σαν «διαιρέσεις» όπου το δ.δ. είναι ο πληθυντικός, το αντίστοιχο του «κύριοι -- κ.κ.»;



Επιμένοντας στη λογική του ξυραφιού του Όκαμ, αναρωτιέμαι πώς πιστεύεις ότι «τα δ.δ. σαφώς δεν σημαίνουν “δηλαδή”». Η μορφή 1 είναι κάτι που έχει ήδη εξηγηθεί και το «δηλαδή» κάνει υπενθύμιση και ανάλυση. Ξυράφι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Επιμένοντας στη λογική του ξυραφιού του Όκαμ, αναρωτιέμαι πώς πιστεύεις ότι «τα δ.δ. σαφώς δεν σημαίνουν “δηλαδή”». Η μορφή 1 είναι κάτι που έχει ήδη εξηγηθεί και το «δηλαδή» κάνει υπενθύμιση και ανάλυση. Ξυράφι.



Όχι ακριβώς. Και το ξυράφι του Θέμη το εξήγησε ήδη:



Themis said:


> Τώρα τα καλά νέα: στη φράση που παραθέτεις, η καλύτερη απόδοση μάλλον είναι ούτως ή άλλως να μη βάλεις _τίποτα_ εκεί που υπάρχει το "δ.δ.". *Για την επεξήγηση υπεραρκούν οι παρενθέσεις και το "κλπ."*.



Γιατί (ξυράφι!) να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι _ένα περιττό δηλαδή σε μια ανύπαρκτη μορφή_ και όχι κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί (ξυράφι!) να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι _ένα περιττό δηλαδή σε μια ανύπαρκτη μορφή_ και όχι κάτι άλλο;



Εγώ το έπαιξα με τον νόμο των πιθανοτήτων. Αν (α) είναι πιθανό να σημαίνει «δηλαδή» και όχι κάτι πιο περίπλοκο και (β) γράφεται «δ.δ.» που δεν σημαίνει κάτι άλλο, οι πιθανότητες είναι να είναι «δηλαδή» ή να βολεύει να μεταφραστεί σαν «δηλαδή».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Δηλαδή :) ότι το κείμενο θα είχε την αναπτυγμένη μορφή:

Η πάθηση Χ μπορεί να έχει τη μορφή 1 (_δηλαδή_ τύπου Α, τύπου Β, τύπου Γ κ.λπ.) ή τη μορφή 2 (_δηλαδή_ τύπου Δ κ.λπ.)

Πώς κολλάει το δηλαδή εκεί; Δεν είναι προφανώς περιττό; Δεν θα το έβλεπε κάποιος που θα χρησιμοποιούσε το δήλα δη;


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2014)

Απαντώντας σε αυτό, να πω ότι ο αναγνώστης θα μπορούσε να γνωρίζει ήδη ότι οι τύποι Α, Β, Γ κ.λπ. ανήκουν στη μορφή 1, οπότε το «δηλαδή» δείχνει επανάληψη γνωστής πληροφορίας και άρα μπορεί να σταθεί.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Σπαταλάμε φαιά ουσία επειδή δεν είναι εδώ ο ερωτών να διευκρινίσει, να τελειώνουμε. (Ωχ, με πρόλαβε!)

Η πάθηση τάδε έχει δύο μορφές: τη μορφή 1 (που μπορεί να είναι τύπου Α, τύπου Β ή τύπου Γ) [το «κ.λπ.» δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει, αλλά προφανώς υπάρχει λεπτομερέστερη λίστα προηγουμένως] και τη μορφή 2 (που μπορεί να είναι τύπου Δ κ.λπ.). 

Θα μπορούσε να περιγράφει κάτι σαν την ηπατίτιδα.


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2014)

Για βραδυκαρδία μιλάει, και καθένα από τα Α, Β, Γ είναι πάθηση με 15 χαρακτήρες τουλάχιστον (π.χ. «κολποκοιλιακός αποκλεισμός τύπου Mobitz II»), γι' αυτό τα αντικατέστησα για απλοποίηση


----------



## Themis (May 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί (ξυράφι!) να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι _ένα περιττό δηλαδή σε μια ανύπαρκτη μορφή_ και όχι κάτι άλλο;


Θα έλεγα να εξετάσουμε το ζήτημα από την αρχή.

- Η πρώτη επιλογή είναι ότι η συντομογραφία αυτή _δεν _σημαίνει "δηλαδή". Εδώ όμως πέφτουμε πάνω σε δύο αξεπέραστα προβλήματα: (α) δεν πρόκειται για καθιερωμένη συντομογραφία, (β) το ίδιο το κείμενο δεν την εξηγεί πουθενά.
Κρατάμε την επιφύλαξη ότι ο παθών μπορεί, έπειτα από ενδελεχέστερη έρευνα, να βγάλει μια άκρη. Αυτό θα σήμαινε στην πράξη ότι κάπου εκεί κοντά υπάρχει ένας σύνθετος όρος (με δύο λέξεις που αρχίζουν από "δ") ο οποίος χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως και ο συγγραφέας αμελεί να τον συνδέσει με την αντίστοιχη συντομογραφία. Τι γίνεται όμως αν η έρευνα του παθόντος δεν μας οδηγεί πουθενά; Αν _δεν_ εντοπίζεται τέτοιος όρος;

- Η δεύτερη επιλογή (της επεξήγησης) κρίνεται λογική από τον παθόντα και μπορεί, κάπως παρατραβηγμένα, να θεμελιωθεί. Σιγουριά όμως δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, οπότε δεν συντρέχει κανείς λόγος να εκτεθούμε υπέρμετρα: σε περίπτωση επεξήγησης υπεραρκούν οι παρενθέσεις και το "κλπ.", γιατί λοιπόν να βάλουμε τη λέξη "δηλαδή" και να διατρέξουμε τον κίνδυνο να μας καταλογιστεί εξόφθαλμο οφσάιντ;

- Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στην πρώτη υπόθεση. Εκείνο που απομένει είναι νέα έρευνα του παθόντος για να βρει μέσα στο κείμενο περισσότερα στοιχεία για τα "κατηγορία" 1 ή 2 και "τύπος" Α ή Β κτλ. (και για το πόσα "δ" κυκλοφορούν στον περίγυρό τους). Αν η έρευνα αποδώσει κάτι, έχει καλώς και το ξαναβλέπουμε. Αν η έρευνα δεν αποδώσει τίποτα, ισχυρίζομαι ότι και πάλι η ασφαλέστερη λύση είναι να μη μπεί τίποτα στη θέση του "δ.δ.". Για δύο λόγους: (α) βάσει του κειμένου πρόκειται για κάτι απολύτως αυτονόητο, και η απουσία των αυτονόητων δεν προκαλεί αυτονοήτως κενό, (β) _ούτως ή άλλως, η διατύπωση προσδίδει χαρακτήρα επεξήγησης_, ακόμα κι αν το "δ.δ." σημαίνει κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό από "δηλαδή". Αν υποθέσουμε π.χ. ότι σημαίνει "διαλεξιλογική διχογνωμία", η διατύπωση "... κατηγορία 1 (δ.δ. τύπου Α, τύπου Β κτλ.)", σημαίνει "... (_δηλαδή _διαλεξιλογική διχογνωμία τύπου Α...)". Επεξήγηση υπάρχει λοιπόν σε κάθε περίπτωση, και (ευτυχώς) η απόδοσή της δεν απαιτεί κανένα "δηλαδή". Στη χειρότερη επομένως περίπτωση, επειδή αγνοούμε τι είναι το "δ.δ.", το αφήνουμε κατά μέρος και περιμένουμε να επαληθευτεί από τον γνώστη που διαβάζει το κείμενο η αισιόδοξη άποψη του συγγραφέα ότι πρόκειται για κάτι τελείως αυτονόητο.


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2014)

Themis said:


> Εκείνο που απομένει είναι νέα έρευνα του παθόντος για να βρει μέσα στο κείμενο περισσότερα στοιχεία για τα "κατηγορία" 1 ή 2 και "τύπος" Α ή Β κτλ. (και για το πόσα "δ" κυκλοφορούν στον περίγυρό τους).


Η έρευνα δεν έδωσε αποτελέσματα - επιπλέον, τα «τύπου Α», «τύπου Β» κ.λπ. είναι στην πραγματικότητα στην ονομαστική (δεν φαινόταν από την απλοποίηση - λάθος δικό μου).



Themis said:


> ισχυρίζομαι ότι και πάλι η ασφαλέστερη λύση είναι να μη μπεί τίποτα στη θέση του "δ.δ.". Για δύο λόγους: (α) βάσει του κειμένου πρόκειται για κάτι απολύτως αυτονόητο, και η απουσία των αυτονόητων δεν προκαλεί αυτονοήτως κενό, (β) _ούτως ή άλλως, η διατύπωση προσδίδει χαρακτήρα επεξήγησης_, ακόμα κι αν το "δ.δ." σημαίνει κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό από "δηλαδή".


Πειστικότατη η λογική αυτή και θα την ακολουθήσω. Ο παθών ευχαριστεί!


----------



## alb1 (Aug 1, 2017)

*από το 2017 /κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ/*



dharvatis said:


> Ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει η συντομογραφία «δ.δ.»; Βρίσκεται σε επεξήγηση και μπορεί να έχει την έννοια του «δηλαδή» ή του «παραδείγματος χάριν». Ευχαριστώ!



Η συντομογραφία «δ.δ.» σημαίνει «διαφορική διάγνωση» ή «διαφοροδιάγνωση».

Φιλικά,
α.


----------



## Themis (Aug 2, 2017)

Καλώστηνε κι ας άργησε! Πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό που αναφέρεις, αν και τώρα πια το κείμενο που μας είχε απασχολήσει θα πίνει νερό στης λησμονιάς την κρουσταλλένια βρύση, οπότε υποθέτω ότι θα είναι αδύνατον να υπάρξει οριστική επιβεβαίωση για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------

